# WS Prague 25-26 October



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone going?

My friend who breeds Turkish Vans invited me to go along with her to help her with the 3 cats she'll be taking. Since she's paying, how could I say no??


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

... Obviously not!!!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Most people on here show GCCF in the UK rather than Fife  I know some people who show NFO's that are going from the UK


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Misi said:


> Anyone going?
> 
> My friend who breeds Turkish Vans invited me to go along with her to help her with the 3 cats she'll be taking. Since she's paying, how could I say no??


An offer not to refuse 

Have fun hun, don't forget to take your camera, we want lots of pics  x


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

So how was it??? I missed it this year but then again no real surprises as for the results.  I am not going next year, but n 2016 I think so.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

It was okay. Nice to see different breeds, but loads and loads of Maine Coons. There was one that was absolutely enormous. He was 12 years old, if I remember correctly and from oooh, I don't remember... Northern Europe, somewhere. Finland, I think! So nice to see old school MCs. In Italy they're breeding to extremes; enormous tufted rabbit ears, pronounced stop, boxy muzzle, and much smaller. I prefer the MCs I remember from years ago

Here he is:








And the most adorable Singapura:








There were loads of Italians there making their customary racket. I stepped away from them when they started shouting "Italia, Italia!!!" How totally vulgar!!

Here are my friend's Turkish Vans:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pics  

Beautiful beautiful cats :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely pics, of course the Singa is cute


----------

